# powder metallurgy books



## enmfg (30 أغسطس 2007)

powder metallurgy books


http://prodeng.pr.funpic.de/powder.html


----------



## enmfg (18 نوفمبر 2007)

بــــــــــــــــــــارك الله فيك


----------



## kikokiko (18 أغسطس 2008)

I need that book plzzzzzzzzz, but the link is not working

Can you check the link again

thanks


----------

